# how to post a new topic



## mr.nitrofish

.


----------



## kell11

Shit Nitrate,Ive been doing it all wrong....
and other times I think I followed protocol-
Thanks for that enlightening public service announcement, *joker.*


----------



## ORACLE

hmmmm.....so that's what posting is about.  Can't i just post whore


----------

